# Newcastle and Central Coast System Traders



## wealthlab (2 September 2007)

Hi 
I’m a full-time system trader and live in Newcastle. I trade the ASX predominantly and use Wealth-Lab software for my development and testing and I’m also a member of a Wealth-lab users group on the Central coast and I would like to connect with other like-minded system traders or trading software users in the greater Newcastle area. If I can get enough interested people i may even start holding meetings.

Cheers


----------



## jimmmy (2 September 2007)

Hi, 

Count me in!

Cheers,


----------



## DTM (2 September 2007)

Count me in.  I'm in Sydney but my wifes from Lambton North and we're up there a lot.  

School holidays and during the week would be best for me.


----------



## wealthlab (4 September 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys, perhaps if we share a few details first this might help the process

Markets traded              – ASX
Software used               – Wealthlab
Data Supplier                 - Data HQ
Primary trading style       – Trend-following
Systems tested             - 200+
Years trading                – 10
Full or part time             –fulltime 
Live at                         – Lambton Newcastle 

cheers


----------



## jimmmy (4 September 2007)

Markets traded - ASX / US
Software - Amibroker
Data - IB 
Style - mechanical systems mainly short term 3-5 day
systems - just profitable ones? not many 
Years - 2
Full or part time - hobby at this stage
Live at - Hamilton


----------



## wealthlab (5 September 2007)

Thanks Jimmy
	I will give it a week or two to see if I get any more responses. You can e-mail me at wealthlab@idl.com.au in the meantime if you want to meet up.

Cheers Max


----------



## Synergy (5 September 2007)

Hi i'm from Newacstle but dont actually trade a system yet. Soon to start however. Its a bit of a backyard style system but will see how it goes. Not using any fancy software at this stage. I'd perhaps be interested just to hear about the software people use.


Markets traded – ASX
Software used – Excel, yay
Primary trading style – short term mechanical
Systems tested - 1
Years trading – 0
Full or part time – part time
Live at –  Newcastle

Cheers


----------



## wealthlab (6 September 2007)

Hi Synergy
	Thanks for your posting. Your “excel yay” comment brought back a few memories as I think most system traders start out with excel and soon realise that they need something with more capability. I will keep you posted

Cheers Max


----------



## wealthlab (27 September 2007)

Hi Guys

I have had 2 meeting to date, so thats a start, Anyone else out there a system trader in the Greater newcastle area?

cheers

Max


----------



## funku (10 October 2007)

I'm interested as well. 
Let me know when next meetting.
Just moved to Jesmond.
Amibroker systems.
franc


----------



## wealthlab (10 October 2007)

Hi Franc

Thanks for the reply, I have sent you an e-mail

cheers

Max


----------



## wealthlab (9 November 2007)

Hi all
	We now have another 2 members in the Central coast Group and they both use Amibroker so we are now converting a few scripts from Wealthlab to Amibroker and vice versa

Cheers max


----------



## nizar (9 November 2007)

wealthlab said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, perhaps if we share a few details first this might help the process
> 
> Markets traded              – ASX
> Software used               – Wealthlab
> ...




Hi wealthlab,

Do you trade trend following systems on an intraday basis?
What bars do you use?

And if you don't mind me asking, for, say, your best system, what is average win:average loss like, win% and weekly trade frequency. How long is the average trade length?

I trade longer term (weekly) trend following systems but the idea of intraday holds great potential and i like it very much because:

*Increased opportunity
*Decreased market exposure
*Much smoother equity curve.

I'd be very keen to hear your thoughts.

Regards,
Nizar


----------



## wealthlab (9 November 2007)

Hi Nizar
	You seemed to have presumed that I trade often, but I don’t. I/we have a number of systems  short-term all the way through to long-term. My preference is for the longer term stuff and my main system is a trend-following system based on weekly charts to filter out the noise, so I guess we are doing the same thing. Where do you live?

Cheers max


----------



## wealthlab (25 November 2007)

Hi Peter
	Thanks for the e-mail and yes the Central Coast Systems Traders meeting is on the week on Wednesday the 28th of November from 9.30 am to 5 pm most of the guys will be there. I look forward to catching up with you

Max


----------



## nolimits (11 December 2007)

Hi
just joined forum today
Markets traded – ASX
Software used – Omni Trader
Data Supplier - Paritech
Primary trading style – Trend-following, medium/long term
Systems tested -Only trade the top 200 stocks
Years trading for a living – 7
Full or part time –fulltime 
Live at – central Coast
Especially interested in talking to other Omni Trader users
Active trader I buy stocks most weeks
 Regards
nolimits


----------



## wealthlab (12 December 2007)

Greetings Nolimits

	And thankyou for your reply. There is usually about 7 to 10 of us that meet once a month (at the moment) on the central coast at Terrigal. I’m actually from Newcastle and I travel down for the meetings. We exchange all sorts of systems and info and work on a variety of issues we have. Our current project is fully automating some of our systems to trade FX and Stocks on interactive trading platforms and this will keep us busy for some months to come. To my knowledge Omnitrader is not used by any members of the group at this stage. We are meeting tomorrow night but this is our annual Xmas party, which is an African drumming session so should be good for a few laughs (for those of us with no rhythm) . I will e-mail you my personal e-mail address for future contacts if you are interested in attending a meeting. What suburb do you live in?

Cheers Max


----------



## galey (7 February 2008)

Hi Max
I've just join the forum too, you can count me in. I send an email to link above.


----------



## wealthlab (9 February 2008)

Hi Paul
Thanks for the reply, I have replied to your e-mail 3 times and it has bounced back 3 times, so I'll wait until I get another e-mail from you.

cheers max


----------



## galey (14 February 2008)

Hi Max
Yes sorry my apologies for that my mailwasher would have bounced them  I’ll fix it.
Ps. Thank you for taking the time to ring, I’m looking forward to a get together in the future.


----------



## wealthlab (12 March 2008)

Hi All
	Yes the meeting is on tomorrow, Thursday the 13th at 10 am. See you there

Cheers max


----------



## wealthlab (4 May 2008)

Hi Guys
	Geoff’s back from his OS holiday and wants to meet on Wednesday the 14th of May. I will send out an e-mail with who’s attending 
Cheers max


----------



## wealthlab (11 May 2008)

Hi Guys
	Apologies the next meeting has been moved to Tuesday the 20th now as Sharon will still be over seas on the 14th
Cheers max


----------

